# Training belts advice.



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've never really used a training belt but am considering getting one for heavy sets on deads and squats. my deadlift is at 200kg for a couple and squat is 170 for a couple also, both with no belt. i'm 22 yrs old and weigh 15 half stone.

first question is should i worry about a belt yet or wait untill im putting up more weight?

If i got a belt i was thinking along the lines of a powerlifting belt as opposed to a normal training belt, but i am unsure what the pros and cons are for each.

i've seen belts where you can either buy single prong or double....why?

is there any belts you can recommend?

any help would be great.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Go on ebay, there is plenty of options on there, I would use a belt over 100 kg that is good squating weight but what is your form like?, I have had people tell me they get reps out of 180kg and it was embarrasing to watch, they dipped about six inches..


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

i would say my form is pretty good. pretty sure i get parrellel.

any info on what to look for in a belt?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Schiek are an American belt that people rave about, I have tried one and they are pretty decent really light but strong and cut to the torso, as I say there is plenty of choice on ebay....


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

not as in where to look for a belt, i mean what qualities of the belt are good for what people. If that makes any sense. like 1prong/2 prong or lever. that kind of thing and why


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

well Like I said Scheik is the name no prongs its nylon and tighten through two rollers then velcro, it is a utility belt that does not dig in or stop you breathing or bending, but still reliable, if you are going for power lifting maybe not, but then again?


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

I hadn't worn one for years but I'm certain my waist has increased with heavy squats etc without one.

It had been so long I forgot how secure they make you feel. Just that wee bit extra confidence, especially when squatting.

I bought this one and cannot fault it. Great quality, comfy and a decent price. Delivery was a wee bit pricey though. Think it was a tenner to get it delivered.

I prefer leather belts just because I think they feel more secure. Just personal preference.

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/powerlifting-belts/pullum-leather-training-powerlifting-belt/prod_20.html


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd get a decent powerlifting belt but get a 10-11mm thick not full 13mm.

Look at Titan Toro belts, Inzer forever belts, APT's belts to name a few reliable quality belts.

Try - www.liftinglarge.com www.inzernet.com or www.extremepowerlifting.co.uk

Oh and I'd just just it when you get to about 70% of your max working weight. See how it goes but there is no rules about when to put one on. I save it for the real heavy stuff.


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks martin, the inzer one is the 1 i was looking at, but what makes it better than say pullum sports own swede belt? also should i get 1 or two prong and why


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

n987 said:


> thanks martin, the inzer one is the 1 i was looking at, but what makes it better than say pullum sports own swede belt? also should i get 1 or two prong and why


The pullum sports decent one is about £80 is it? There probably isn't much difference really.

But there is a big difference between a cheap thin leather belt and a proper suede belt. A well made belt (like Inzer's) will last a lifetime.

You want either single prong OR a lever belt. Don't get double - there's no need and they are just more difficult to get on IMO.

Give Andy Bolton a shout for an Inzer belt.

M


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I havE A GASP belt but would get this one if i needed a new one http://www.powperformancegear.com/product/37/MAX+HD+Training+Belt


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

i'm swaying towards a INZER forever belt, but cant choose between lever or single prong.

martin- is the reason i only need a 10mm belt because my numbers are too low to warrent a thicker belt or is there another reason? would the 13mm hinder me in some way or did you just recommend a smaller one as they are cheaper and the weight im lifting don't need a 13mm?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

The reason I suggested a 10/11mm belt is because they are more comfy to wear and if your not a massive guy they don't restrict your movement as much as a 13mm belt.

A 13 is a thick big belt. It's great but does take some getting used to.

It depends what your training for too - PL'ing or strength training get a 13mm, just bodybuilding and not going for many low rep sets then go for 10mm.

M


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for your help. my Main priority right now is to get my deadlift and squat weights up.

i take it you use a 13mm, but do you have prongs or lever?

which belt do you think i should get, im having a real hard time choosing. I know its just a belt, but they are expensive and i'm nowhere near wealthy so i don't want to be thinking i should of got this or that after i purchase it.

thanks again. saw a vid of you on youtube.....awesome!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i havnt bought a belt yet.

but ive been advised on this one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280391881940&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I use one of these, best belt I've ever used, take a lil while to break them in properly and can be very stiff and awkward to use, but once its broken in a bit they are really comfy and great to use


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

n987 said:


> thanks for your help. my Main priority right now is to get my deadlift and squat weights up.
> 
> i take it you use a 13mm, but do you have prongs or lever?
> 
> ...


Get a single prong Inzer then. Just do it, you won't regret it 

I use a 13mm single prong for squat and deadlift, and an 11-13mm tapered lever belt for benching in (but that's only to hold my shirt in place really).


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

cheers mate. you helped me out loads. this one it is then http://www.inzernet.com/detail_belt.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FOREVERBELT_BUCKLE13


----------



## mintster (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry to hijack your thread but I am looking for a little advice on the same subject.

Have looked at the Inzer belt and also Single prong 10mm belt from www.zuluglove.com. Am edging towards the zuluglove belt as it would get here quicker and they are UK based (is also cheaper) - has anyone had any experience of these belts?

If zuluglove are rubbish what size Inzer belt would I need as I seem to be between sizes with a 33" waist.

Thanks for your advice all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Dont think many on here have used a zuluglove one before, but ive heard glowing reports on other boards.


----------

